# Day 1 anyone wanna be my buddy????



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya ladies
I am on day 1 of 100mg clomid for the 3rd month. anyone want to be my buddy and share all the joys of the   pills?? 

Take care everyone and heres to another month of     and getting jiggy with it. Lets hope the little     enjoy all the lovely healthy foods i have in store for them this month. ( god help my DH)

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Sally,

I have just finished my 5th tablet this morning so I could be your buddy!!Are you having any tx this cycle??We should hopefully be having our 1st iui-thats if the hospital dont mess us around again  

How are you coping with the s/e?? Im not bad today but my god the past couple of days I have been like a dragon going through the change 

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sally,

I'm on Day 1 today, Start   pills tomorrow. Close enough for a cycle buddie I think! 

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I took 4th tablet last night, this will be my 6th month on clomid.

dh and me have decided to have a alcohol free month   !  should be ok midweek but the weekends will be difficult. very determined though!  gonna buy some nice juices etc and drink from a wine glass and pretend    

This part of the month, if feels such a long way off to the end of the 2ww don't you think!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly 
What a brilliant description. i told my dh that I felt like i had been run over and he asked how i could possibly know how that felt. but you get my idea. Last month the nausea was terrible and they have upped my dose from 50mg to 100mg so god help me this time. 
Well good luck Kelly and lets hope this month is our month.

and Kerry i would love to be your buddy. i will be taking my   pills b4 bed. 9 less chance of feeling like s*@t) optimistic or what!!!

Take care both of you and lets stay posted. 
you never know this one might just be the one.

Love Sally


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flowerpot
i know what you mean . i have been waiting for my AF to start properly for a week so the month is dragging already. i couldn't wait for it to arrive so i could get taking the dreaded pills again and now i feel like crap i just want it to be over. ( Us women are fickle things don't you think). But hey double the dose this month so hopefully more luck.
I tried no alcohol last month apart from one very bad night at the Lady boys of Bangkok with a load of mums( Hang over from hell) and i felt healthier if nothing else. But hang in there it took me 5 months of 50mg of clomid to conceive my daughter, so sometimes it can take a while.

Love
Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sally - just waiting to hear back from GP about upping my dose to 100mg for my final month. Fingers crossed.

Also gonna try and have less alcohol this month, its worth a try anyway. Think I will partake in the "juices from a wine glass" theory!  

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

While we are on the subject of dosage for clomid-can I ask how long you were on 50 mg for.This lot was my last ones as I was only given 3 months supply-we are due for a follie scan next monday,do you thing they will automatically up my dose or does it depend on how your follies are doing

Kelly x


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Sally I take my 1st tablet of my 2nd course tonight, I'm on 50mg lets hope its our month


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Kelly

I was put upto 100mg after 3 months on 50mg but only because I still wasnt ovulating on the 50 mg dose, thankfully I am now on the 100mg.  Gynae said I can have upto 9 months in total of the 100mg.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

I was on 50mg for 5 months the first time and concieved my daughter. But the second time they put me straight on 100mg and i got caught the first month. But this time i have had 3 months on 50mg and now i am on 100mg. What joy double the side effects!!!!! Hopefully I will manage to get it right this month. i have decided to go down the scientific route and have relented and bought OPK's. So we will wait and see. It is my birthday next week just when I will be ovulating so the no alcohol rule might be out the window. But I tried no booze last month and it still didnt wok so maybe a skinfull will help me relax. ( thats if i dont fall asleep first!!) 

Well take care ladies and hers to another day of nausea and hot flushes. My workmate is freezing and i am sweating cobs   

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info about clomid doses,god help me if I go on to 100mg  I wish I was one of the lucky few that get no s/e!!!

Sally-im with you on the hot flushes,normally my dh has the window open when we are in bed and I cant stand it-its the other way round now,he is freezing with the duvet and I am literally hanging out the window in the sweaty nud 

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well start   pills again today/tonight. Spoke to GP last night and she won't up my dose to 100mg. She says that I'm obviously ovulating otherwise I wouldn't be having short cycles (PCOS lengthened my cycle to 35 - 65 days). She also said that with Met as well, there's a bigger risk of releasing lots of eggs (yeah, I wish), which could mean too many embryo's and having to make a horrible decision - her exact words!! So, 6th cycle of        here we come!! 

Had a good cry last night, DH was lovely bless him. Feeling more   today - Flowerpot, I said I would! Going to have a more healthy month, cut down on alcohol and try and be happy!

Hope your all ok
KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck Kerry you should be testing around the same time as me. i took my first dose last night. And just as luck would have it my fertile days are slap bang in the middle of my birthday . So hey i might just get the present i really want. 

Kelly - I sympathise with your dh. Mine keeps complaining that he is freezing at night but i need the window open. And today it has gone warm again for us up north so he will be moaning again tonight. i never thought i would hope for cool weather. But i am warm at the best of times so will the added bonus of clomid i am roasting.

Take it easy ladies
Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Kerry!!    Could she explain the low progesterone level though?  is it because of pcos that it would show low?  sorry if thick!  

I had a good cry as well, went to bed, dh asleep and I just went off on one! hormones eh!

Well i had last tablet last night so here we go again 

good luck girls xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - She seemed to think low prog was cos I went to late for my blood test. But as I hadn't had a   opk, I didn't know where I was up. It was a 23 day cycle which means I ovulated around cd9/10. Went for bloods on CD23!! Not going for bloods this month, I will get some more opk's though. POor you, hope you feel better today hun.

I'm a hot one too! Have to ahve window open, DH hates it! But it is warm up north today, so mayeb he'll be ok!

Does anyone use pre-seed?? Sorry if a bit personal, just wondering whether to try it this month.

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

What on earth is pre-seed ?

I thought I had tried everything but that is a new one on me

Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its a lubricant that is   friendly! I'm gonna give it a go this month and hope that it doens't clog thisngs up (sorry tmi again!!)

K
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hope everyone is doing ok with the   pills. i have 2 more days to go then it is wee sticks for me!!lol
I have purchased some opks for this month and i am going to try that way. I tried the basal temperature thing but i am always warm so no joy there. So it is the scientific way for me. i am back at my doc on 18/08 and he was hoping i would be pregnant by then. but no such luck. Hopefully he will advise another route to go down if it doesnt work this time. 

Well i am going now as i am starting to ramble.

Take care everyone

Love Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sally,

Yep 2 more days for me to then OPK's here we come! Bought 30 off Ebay, cam ewith 5 free PG tests too! Hope I don't need them all!! Bad Met day today, feel quite sick. Nevermind, it'll all be worth it in the end!

Hope your ok. Lets keep   about this month!

KerryB
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope you are all ok  

CD 9 for me now so starting jiggy jiggy  

Going to try and not fret over every date and twinge and symptom and try and go with the flow.  just need to make sure I get my leg over every other day !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck with jiggy Flowerpot!   Relax and enjoy, thats my new philospshy. Going to try and do the same as you and not get worked up over every little thing. Lets hope it works hey??!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Kerry, jiggy jiggy underway as of last night      

Wouldnt mind but I don't usually have AF till about day 32 so its too early but what the hell!!  

Yes, lets both chill and go with the flow.  No alcohol has passed my lips now since last sunday!  the weekend will be the big test though.

take care all


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning ladies

It is good to hear that i am not the only one to buy opks and hpt off ebay. I got such a shock when i found out how cheap they are. Good job really as i seem to go throught to many. I have never used opks though. Do you use one everyday from the end of AF?? Or do you just do it around ov time??  

Good luck flowerpot with the jiggy jiggy. We are going to try every other day from tomorrow ( dh is on nights tonight) and hoipe we catch the little bugger this time. I have been feeding him up with all the good zinc fuelled stuff to help the little   . But as he is on nights tonight it will probably be kebab when i am not looking. 

Enjoy your alchohol free weekend and just think of all the benefits. ( if you manage to find any let me know)

I have a very heavy weekend coming up(birthday on Thursday)

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Well its day 10 and still no posotive opk,which is good cos I am not due to go for a scan till monday but knowing my luck I will ov over the weekend  been getting plenty of bms in though!!!! 

Sally-I know where your coming from with ebay   cheap tests all round 

How are you all doing??

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Girls

Good luck with   , AF is on her way for me only a few more days I think  , I never invited her, who said she can come ?



Niki x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flowerpot - Start as early as possible is my new philosophy - I seem to have a lot this week!   Good luck with the no drinking. I'm going to try my very best not to drink this weekend too.

Sally - Ebay is a life saver when it comes to OPK's. They're so expensive in Boots etc.  I'll strat testing as soon as AF has gone, just so I don't miss it this month! Then its every other day jiggy until.... who knows!!

WhenwillI - Beat that witch up if she turns up! Uninvited guests are a nusance!

Kelly - Keeping everything crossed for you babes. I hope those little eggs stay put for the weekend  .

Looking forward to the weekend   !

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Im on now as I dont think I will get chance later-got to get stuff together for a car boot for sunday!!!!

Niki-I told the witch when she left me the other day to leave every single one of my ff's alone or else!! So if she comes knocking send her back my way so I can duff her up   God help her !!! She is messing with a real witch-I was born on haloween!!!!!  

Kerry-keep going with the jiggy,jiggy,dont know whats got into us this month but we are actually having plenty of bms,cant believe we are both in the mood at the same time   thanks for the good luck vibes!!

Big HELLO to all you other lovlies!!! Hve a fab weekend

Kelly


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Afternoon

Well I have relented and been back on ebay   and bought another 20 opk. Optimisitc me only got 6 last time and after reading all the postings i thought i better cover all angles. So it is weeing on a stick time(tmi) for the next week and hoepfully i might see some results. this will be the first time i have used them so god help us.

Everyone have a lovely weekend. Keep up the jiggy jiggy    

Love sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya 

Sally, just a tip for the opk's,dont use first morning urine as it can be too concentrated,try to do them between 10-11.If you already knew this you can tell me to bogg off  

Now come on ladies-lets get serious,your homework for the weekend is to fit as much bonking in as you can and whoever wins gets a big bar of galaxy!!!!! AHA got ya!!!!

Kelly


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly  Sounds like a wonderful idea ummmmmm Galaxy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And thanks for the advice. I was going to use morning wee but now i will try and do them at work( that should be fun). 

Well i hope you all enjoy your weekendsw. Plenty of jiggy jiggy 

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh me god!!!


Im am getting so nervous/anxious/excited and I know I shouldnt be!!!! I had a lot of trouble last cycle and the result was I missed out on iui  ^  anyaway I have been really nervous these past couple of days cos if I ov I will miss out again as the clinic are shut at the weekend!!!!!! But I hav been doing opk's for a few days now and so far they have all been negative,I was really worried that this mornings would be posotive but it wasn't    so I have just got to do one in the norning and I hope to god it's negative cos then I can go for my scan on monday and hopefully have iui this week!!!!!!

Sorry it's a bit of a me,me,me post but I just feel like I am finally getting somewhere-even though I have most probabily jinxed it by saying it now!!!!!

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND 
Kelly


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly

Dont worry about the me me me. We all need a little of that sometimes. I am so pleased   that your havent ov and you can get your scan done. Fingers crossed for tomorrow hun. ( how dare these health care professionals not work weekend!!!! ) 

Try and enjoy the rest iof the weekend and good luck for monday.

sending you some     

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I am sssssooooo happy,I havent ov'd yet and I go for a scan tomorrow so if all goes well I will be having my first iui!!!!! WOOOHHHOOO    I know there is still chance something could go wrong but this is the furthest I have got.

Hope you are all having a fab weekened!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly!
let us know how you get on.


Deb


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

kelly 

Wishing you all the luck   in the world for your appointment / scan tomorrow.  

Lots of love Nikix


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly

Good luck for tomorrow. Sending you some    For your appointment.

Hope your all enjoying your weekend. ( I know you will be Niki)


Take care everyone

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the good luck wishes!! I dont know what I would do without you lot   





Niki-How are you feeling??Still in shock Did you Sleep Ok enough questions for now   

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kelly

Yes, still in shock even after three tests.  I'm usually such an unlucky person so can not believe that this has happened, particularly after only one month on clomid.    Really weird, still feel like AF is coming, but also suddenly seem to look pg too!  All in the mind I think (or in the biscuit jar   )

I'm going to wait until Tues, then will test again and call docs for appointment.  DH wants to celebrate, but I;m so worried it's a false alarm and they're all dud tests      SO have told him to hold fire!!    I've tolf my parents and grandmother as we are really close, but won't be telling anyone else for months except you guys.

Please let it be true   .  If it is, can I still come and see you guys as I'll really  all xxx 

 for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you haloween girl  

 and  to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying your weekends

Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Kelly, best of luck for the hospital, keep us posted  

Niki, totally wonderful news. I am so thrilled for you!  I noticed on the clomid girls thread that your day 21 wasnt even as good as you wanted either, just goes to show.  

Well girls its CD 13 for me today so BMS fully underway!  Last month was a bit strange as I ov CD14 but AF didnt come till CD32 so just gonna keep going even if i have ov pains in case they are false!  Had no alcohol all weekend which is very good for me! so been tee-total for a whole week haha!!

How are you all? xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Girls

I hope you all had a very good weekend. 

Kelly  Good luck for today. Let us know how you get on.
Niki    Still on   hey. Take it easy and enjoy every minute you deserve it.

Flowerpot i am with oyu. Day 8 for me so dh has got a little rest. The full force of BMS starts tomorrow. So its chocolate and a dvd for tonight in preperation for the onslaught. 
Have a lovely day everyone as for once the sun is shining up north. So best of luck with the hot flushes.

Love Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Lovlies,

Kelly - How did your app go?? Dying to know!!

Sally - We're BMS'ing from tonight, just incase I OV very early again like last month. Quite looking forward to it as I feel much more chilled out this month. Lots of   thoughts babe!

Flowerpot - Well done on the not drinking thing. I failed miserabley!! Sorry, I'm rubbish! Didn't get drunk but had a few vodka's and a glass of wine!  

Niki - Still smiling about your BFP! So happy for you x

Love you all
KB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well Hello my Lovlies 

Good news (yes I just said good news) Had my scan today and it showed one follie 21mm    so I am slightly happy    ok a bit more than slightly happy-can someone peel me off the ceiling please!!!! 

We go back to the hospital in the morning for basting.I had a jab of hcg today aswell which people forgot to mention was given in my flabby  cheek    Tummy is getting a bit achy/niggly/crampy but I aint bothered!!!

 Bring on the baster,Im ready

Thanks all of you for being there for me lately,its been really difficult to stop stressing!!! As of tomorrow I am officially on my first proper 2ww   

Love ya all

Kellyx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kelly and Kerry I have posted to you both on the clomid girls thread

Sally, thanks for your good wishes, enjoy your chocolate and good luck with the  

Nikix


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly

Good luck for today. And well done. Thats if you have come down from the cieling yet  . I hope everything goes ok.
Oh yes and i hope your backside is better  

Flowerpot - Keep up the  i am on day 10 so i am with you on that one. Hopefully after a nice meal on thursday (29th Birthday) we might get lucky. if not i have all weekend to go at lol   

Have a nice day everyone 
Love sally

Niki  Take it easy


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly - YYaaaaaaay !! GOOD LUCK !!!!        Keep us posted xxx

Sally - Happy BMS hun!  Today is CD14 and so far kept to the every other day rule.  Definitely havent ov yet though, haven't felt a thing.  Longest cycle has been 33 days so counting back 14 woudl be CD19 so like you I think the weekend is calling    

Kerry - how you doing hunny?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Weekend here I come      
2 more sleeps until i only have 1 year left of being in my twenties  
Closer to thirty than I would like to think 

Oh well lots of  and   to look forward to.

Love Sally

Ps has anyone noticed that their hair is better whilst taking clomid. Mine really has a mind of its own but since taking my   pills it seems to be behaving. and i havent had any spots  
Just a thought


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sally - know how you feel about the age thing, I'm 30 in November and really not looking forward to it! I don't want my 20's to be over! But I suppose its onwards and upwards, to bigger and better things and hope fully lots of  !! 

Love and   to all!

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry
i am dreading 30, 29 is going to be bad enough. I think i am just having a bad day. I have just been outside to get some milk and there was 4 heavily pregnant women all sat on the hospital steps smoking. It makes me really cross when i think what we are all going through and they just take it for granted. I suppose that is one of the down sides of working in a maternity hospital.( that and everyone you look at being pg) but hey a jobs a job.

sorry for the rant i think i am just being a little . Roll on the weekend   
Take care
Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

I hit the big 30 last year!  I just got over the shock by have a weekend in prague and drinking through the celebrations  

Know what you mean Sally about seeing pregnant girls.  It always seems to happen when my AF has just arrived. And smoking too Grrrrrr.

Anybody experiencing ovulation symptoms yet?  I'm CD14, just got a few twinges low down in the pubic area, not to the side though and low back ache.  it might be coming.  Got BMS in Sat and Mon and then will instigate again tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like a fantstic idea get   and forget all about it.

i have had my little rant and now i am getting ready to go home. My dh has promised me a night out tonight so nanna is baysitting. Bless her . i think he is just trying to take my mind off ov time. but nothing seems to be happening as of yet so i will keep weeing on  my sticks in anticipation. 
I think a little gardening might be in order.

Have a lovely afternoon
Love Sally


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

CD15 for me today and getting twinges and belly ache - but also getting waves of sickness too which I dont ususally get - last cycle was 29 days, so sounds about right.  Got BMS in over the weekend and will have to grab DH before he goes to Golf and I go to the Gym after work tonight       

YEP I joined a Gym at the weekend after nearly dying on a bike ride on saturday with DH   - after 2 miles i thought Id have to turn back - but I persevered and we did 11.1 miles in total - I joined the gyn on Sunday - must improve my fitness and lose some weight!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a lovely evening Sally, sounds good to me  

Well done Dre joining the gym!  I joined one about 2 months ago, on my own and the first time I have ever done anything like this.  I love it!  I actually miss it when I don't go.  I just cut down on the gym bits like the x-trainer during the 2ww as it can put pressure on your tum and back, and still do the treadmill and swimming.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sally -PG women smoking makes me so mad  ! Don't they know how lucky they are?? How dare they carry on as normal. I don't care if they are addicts, I could never smoke whilst carrying my child!! Sorry to rant, but it really angers me. I'm really into gardening at the moment - sound like my mum! It relaxes me. Hope you have a lovely night out hun.

Flower - Your putting me to shame! I so need to exercise and eat healthy. Last weeks plan has pretty much gone out of the window! Will try harder I promise!! Unless I'm PG before 18th Nov, I will be drinking thru it too! Prague sounds lovely, heard some good reports about it. Might have to persuade DH to take me away, especially after my hard work for his 30th! Me and you are in-sync for BMS baby! Sat, Monday and next lot tomorrow!

DRE -  Oh I hope you've caught it this month hun! Sounds promising based on last cycle. Well done you for joining the gym. I think I'd be in Casualty if I cycled 1 mile let alone 11.1!! Your Fab!!

KerryB
xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

KerryB

I did feel as though I needed casualty - but I was so chuffed when I finished - gave me a real buzz, I had forgotten how much i like exercise!! I used to use the gym or pool every day mon-fri in my lunchtime - different job now that doesnt really allow for it - but they have built this gym thats a 5 minute walk from my house so theres no excuse really.  I lost around 2 stone a couple of years ago (slimming world) and i felt great - its all come back on now and some more - so I really need to do something - its so hard though!! and I love a little   too, so dieting is difficult - so its exercise or weight gain - no choice really!!!

DRE
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iknow what you mean. Its so ahrd to get back on the wagon. I love a glass of wine but ahve cut down alot lately. I still have a few at the weekend though.  Weight is problem with me too. Tried SW, WW, Slim Fast, the lot. I'm just hopeless at sticking to anyhting, and can't do set menu's to save my life!!  I think your doing reat, getting started is the hardest part, and I know your right, once you do you remember how much you liked it before! I'll get there, one day!

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

My god you ladies have been busy 

Basting went well thanks-well atleast I hope it did!! Hopefully the 2ww wont seem too long cos I have got loads to sort out including my dads surprise 65th party 

Sorry I havent got much time for personals but dh wants me to rest-im ssssooooo bored and Im on the go all the time so its really weird for me to stay still for more than five minutes.

Forgot who mentioned it-think it was sally   but I have also noticed I have had more good hair days than normal and also less spots-im just shocked the clomid has good side effects 

Catch ya all later

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Get those feet up Mrs!!!  take it easy and report back tomorrow


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Girls  

Totall agree re pg women smoking, I did have a couple last week before I knew as was so stressed about the cats, but was very upset with myself anyway as gave up some time ago so threw them out straight away and wouldn't dream of having one now.  Scared enough about what I should eat and drink!

Sally - Lucky, lucky you!  My skin has broken out, hair the same though,  what a great side affect to have    What do you do at the maternity hospital?

Dre - Well done you, you biker you! We also joined a   at the weekend , went yesterday and did 1/2 hr of swimming, really enjoyed it but made me realise how out of shape I am.   for youxx

Kerry  - I garden too!  Not flowers but Veg, everyone laughs at me, but they think it's gr8 too as they get lovely fresh organic veg!

Sun is shining here, lovely and warm 

Nikix


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Kelly

Must have been posting the same time as you.  Sounds like it went really well, still have everything crossed for you and am getting cramp!  Rest and relax and let yourself be pampered 

Nikix


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - Glad to hear t went well. Get those feet and chill lady, or we'll all come over there and make you!! Have a biscuit or two   with a cuppa!!!

Nicki - Forgot to ask how the cat situation is?? You know not to got near cat pooh when  you pg don't you I remember that from an article from years ago!  Love grdening. We only moved into this house 7 months ago and are just getting on top of the garden. When we get it odne properly, I might ahve a little veg patch, quite fancy growing my own organic stuff, hell of a lot cheaper too!

KerryB
xx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiya Kerry

Absolutely, it's got me out of emptying the cat litter great    Also have to be really careful gardening, so am wearing two lots of gloves.

Fred and Ginger are getting a little better but are still quite scared, early days still hoping it will get better, thanks so much for asking  

Niki x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning ladies

I thought I better post early today as my boss is back from hols. So not much chance of skiving on the internet today. 

Kelly i hope your doing ok and got plenty of rest.

Flowerpot  keep up the  . Do you use opk? And if so have you had a + ?

Niki  i do as little as possible in the maternity hoospital. But actually i work in Maternal and Fetal health. I research all the babies born in the North West. 

Oh well one more day of being 28. it seems strange I always wanted to have my family complete before i reached 30. Abnd if everything had goner ok it would be. But now it just seems that I am treading water and dont seem to get anywhere. The thought of getting a   scares the sh*t out of me, but i know i must do it. i am an only child and i dont want my daughter growing up like i did. It is worse now i am older. My dh is one of three so he doesnt really understand. i really should stop moaing at this time of the morning. I havent even finished my frosties yet.

Have a lovely day everyone


Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning gals  

Sally - I'm an only one and I totally know where you are coming from. I too would love more than one but even thats difficult at the moment!!  30 is young these days so don't worry and enjoy your bday and get spoilt wrotten   Hope your boss doesn't work you too hard.  

I used to always use opk but I found them erratic so I haven't been for a couple of months.  However this week I had about 5 left so I have been doing them, no line yet, in fact not even a faint line so I don't think I've ov yet, think it will be the weekend which would fit for my longest cycle of 33 days.

How is everyone?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning my lovlies,

Sally-   for tomorrow!! Enjoy it.I know exactly where your coming from with the only child thing,we really want to complete our family and have a brother or sister for Oliver.It kills me when my friend comes over,her son is friends with oli and he has a 4 month old brother and whenever they go to leave oliver says leave jacob here,he is my baby brother    I really hope this is our month,dont think I can take much more.  

Flowerpot-best of luck with the opks,when we were first ttc I used loads but then stopped cos I thought whats the point??!!But I have been using them while I have been on clomid and I feel more in control!! Hope you get a posotive pee stick soon 


niki-thought of you yesterday-we went to sainsburys while we were waiting for the hospital to prepare dh  anyway I saw your fave biscuits!!!!mmmmmmmmm enough said 

Hope you all have a good day!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

YUM YUM!!!    How are you feeling today Kelly?    

Nikix


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi there ladies. I'm new to Fertility Friends (I was 'new girl with a question' yesterday)!

This is my first cycle of clomid after having two misscarriages. Today is the beginning of my tww ... AF is due the 22 of Aug. I think that qualifies me as a cycle buddy  

So just wanted to join in and say 'bonjour'!

Valerie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Niki,

Not feeling too bad today ta, nurses told us to have bms lastnight and this morning.we managed lastnight even though neither of us was in the mood,but dh really wasn't in the mood this morning so I am going to pounce on him before dinner time cos I want to everyting I can to make this cycle work  
I have posted on the other thread too I think 

Valerie-   welcome to ff.You are indeed in the right place-your test date is the day before me-cycle buddy  sorry to hear about your previous mc's.I really hope this is the month for you


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

I know what you mean, sometimes you know you need to but you just aren't in the mood at all.  Good luck with the   xxx  I have also posted to you on the other thread, aug 2ww I think


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly - hope the BMS did the trick    its horrible having to do IT at set times,hopefully you can get your leg over tonight  

Valerie - hello again    You are indeed in the right place!  I think I'll be slightly behind you as my cycle length can be upto 33 days which takes me to 28th Aug. I'll know more when I've ovulated!

You ok Kerry?  We humping tonight then?    

Hiya Niki - still on Cloud 9? you lucky thing 

OK Dre?  you ov yet?
xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks girlies for cheering me up. i dont feel to bad now. What would i do without you all. My boss is back laden with yummy choclolate biscuits so there is a god. ( and she is in a good mood).

Sorry for ranting I now it sounds really selfish saying i want another child when i already have one. it does make me sound a little greedy. But my little girl would love a bro or sis. She keeps saying she has a kitten in her tummy and she wants a baby too. She doesnt know we are trying.  After the first m/c we didnt tell her anyting. We explainded what was going on and then had to explain the baby had gone. That was the hardest part. Telling a 3 year old that there was no longer a baby.

Well i am going to eat all the biscuits and stop being morbid. 

Heres to weeing on a stick and getting my leg over 

Love Sally


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Flowerpot

Im CD16 today Felt as though i was ov'ing yesterday to be honest Im not sure - cant tell from CM, I found that OPK's havent worked for me in the past so Im just guessing I think, but like I say my cycles range from 28/29 - 32 days so Im covering all options got in plenty of BMS  - since last thursday every other day and will continue through to the weekend just in case....

How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else
    

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Valerie

Welcome to FF. I am sure you will find everyone supportive and we are great if you just need to    and get everything off your chest.
You are testing just a little before me so good luck  

Love Sally

Ps i have definately cheered up now. It is amazing what chocolate does for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Dre

you are just like me.  My cycles from 28-33 days but usually around the 32 days mark.  Today is CD 15 and yesterday I had low back ache, few twinges in pubic area (i get it every month feels difficult to walk if you get me!) but no pain over ovaries.  Like you just gonna keep BMS going every other day.  Did Thurs, Sat, Mon and tonight and too am gonna keep going over the weekend, that should cover all the days for my longest cycle.  I never get much cm, that worries me somewhat that I should have!

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning laides,

Sally - Sorry you've been feeling   babe, hope the biscuits help  ! Mmm..might have ot have a kit kat!!!

Flower - Hi babes, all ready for tonight's   although I don't think DH is. He wouldn't let me near him last night for fear of excitement - he's...ahem...a little sore!! Sorry tmi!! It was so funny though! Will have to be gentle tonight! 

Valerie - Nice to have you around. You've found a really group of galls to chat with. Sorry about your m/c's, I hope Clomid really works for you. WHere abouts in France do you live? Oh, and I think in-laws are there just to annoy us, mine do anyway!!  

DRE - Keep up the  , you never know! Its is difficult to tell, but I'm sure you'll catch the little blighters!

Nicki - Hope you relaxing hun, and your Dr's app goes well.  Keep us posted.

Kelly - Hope your relaxing too missy! None of this rushing about, stay serence and calm!!!

CD10 today, woke up at 5.30am feeling awfully sick again. Same last month. COuld this be ovulation? Would that make me feel sick?? Slight OV pains yesterday and today, a little cm but not much (sorry tmi). Just wondering if sickness could be my "sign". Or could it be my last Met tablet before bed? But it doens't happen everyday, weird!  Anyway, not had +ive OPK yet, not that I did last month but we know I OV'd, but will keep testing anyway. 

Hope you're all ok my darlin's

KerryB
xx


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm in Clermont-Ferrand, the middle of France. It is a wonderful place to live, we do alot of traveling. We've been here for 2 1/2 years but at the end of November we will be moving to Poland ... another adventure begins!  I was hoping to have our baby in France bc I'm very comfortable with the healthcare here, it's very good. So now I just hope to be pregnant before we leave so we could maybe get some of the testing (if needed) done in France. We shall see, I'm actually grateful for the distraction the move brings, learning Polish, however, is another thing altogether  

Talk to you later,
Valerie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

My goodness Valerie, certainly keeping yourself busy!

Kerry - hope you get some answers on your posting about the sickness. lets hope it is an ov sign, at least it gives you something to look for and know its the right time.  What on earth have you been doing to your dh      !!!!! tmi to follow....try doing a bit of oral before hand, ease the soreness a bit  

The last hour getting more stabbing pains in left ovary, this could be it or getting ready for it!  although opk said negative but i don't think they are working for me too well.  

Happy humping girls


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

afteroon ladies

well i am at home now so an post as much as i like. No boss peering over my shoulder tutting. 

Kerry i didnt like to ask what you had done to your dh but i hope he isnt feeling to asore and you can jump his bones tonight   

Flowerpot  charming. But not a bad suggestion. My dh would think it was his birthday not mine if he got a bit of oral lol   

well i have done my garden, had an ice cream and done the ironing. So now it is time for a little me time i think. 

enjoy the sunshine and dont forget the  tonight might just be the night

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ooohhh I say  you girls are getting a bit fruity!!!! 

Flowerpot-cant jump on dh tonight cos he works nights  so its never easy to fit bms in!!!But I will give it a go 

Sally-how are you chocolate girlyour boss sounds ok,any jobs??  go and chill out sounds like you have done enough for today!!

Flowerpot-stick with the opk's,I got the stabbing pains last month and the day after I felt fine but got a posotive opk 

Kerry-I have posted on the other thread,sorry I cant help you on the sicky s/e's as I am not on met but I am sure I saw someone else on here on met who was always feeling sick hope it passes and hope you ov soon  

Got to dash and pay dh some quality attention before he goes to work


----------



## pockiez (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I haven't had time to post what with my FIL, just thought I'd let you know how I got on at the doctors with my blood tests, the doctor reckons we tested too early, so I've got to have 3 this month.
I've been lucky with the Clomid this month with no side effects so far.  I've got the specialist on the 22nd so hopefully they'll investigate now.

I hope you're all ok, I'm on cd11.  

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Well i am now officially 29  but dh has left me some lovely presents and cards so it is not so bad .
and my 4 year old angel has just sung me happy birthday. it brought a tear to my eye she is my world. Sorry getting maudling again!!!

Kelly  I jope you managed to give your dh some wuality attention    I know what youy mean my dh does nights sometimes too

flowerpot  Hows the humping  

I am not going to open my presents until dh gets home from work so i will have to wait until 330pm. and then it is off the pizza hut with my daughter and niece. Tomoorow is for the adults so he has given £50.00 in my card to get my hair done. Bless him.

Have a lovely day
Catch you later
Sally


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello, 
Jazz here, Have been here b4 briefly last month.
I start my second cycle of Clomid on Saturday(anyone wanna be my buddy?)
Then basting around 29th of this month, Any tips to making this go work?
DH had really good motility     last month, I have PCOS and have had tubal surgery due to scar tissue.
We lost a baby 3 years ago (Blighted Ovum) at 3 months.
Since then I have suffered an early miscarriage at 2 weeks about a year ago.
My last basting went really well, I had all the symptoms, really thought i was pregnant then yesterday I got my .(which is very painful dark and clotty, sorry TMI).
So don't know what went wrong?
I had a spirit reading last year and the lady said I would be pregnant by this September(So you never know?)
Looking forward as i can to starting this rollercoaster again, hate the Mental tablets 
but I know I'm lucky to get another shot at this.
P.S , last time I only had 2 good Follies, reading some of your posts, thats not many?
Jazz
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SALLY !!!!!        Have a wonderful day hunny  

How are the rest of you doing?  Got some BMS in last night, had stabbing pains really strong whilst sat watching the TV (Lost and BB!) and was thinking I have to get to bed    Anyway, we were both pretty knackered and probably not in the mood but we managed anyway. Why is that when its the right day your not that bothered but the rest of the month your up for it  

Interesting about you Kelly ovulating after the stabbing pains.  That would fit with me too.  I seem to get the stabbing as though its ov around CD14/15 but don't have AF till about CD32/33. I was thinking I might have a longer time between ov and AF, about 17 days as opposed to 14 days but maybe the stabbing isnt ov at all, just a sign its coming.  Will carry on with BMS every other day. will give dh a rest tonight  

Hiya Jazz,    Might be worth you starting another thread saying you're at the beginning of the cycle again and is anyone cycling at the same time.  Us lot on here are coming into the final 2 weeks.  You can of course join us but at least the other way the girls will be going through the same time as you  

Pockiez - I had similar where I had to re-jig the dates around for my blood tests as I was having them too early.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS.  Kerry - how was the sickness?  did it wake you this morning.

I woke up with a really sharp pain in my right boob in the night. never had that before


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Happy Birthday SALLY    . Cor blimey you have got some will power to not open your pressies!!!! How sweet is your little girl!!! My little boy Oliver always sings happy birthday down the phone to the birthday person in the family!! So cute  . Hope you have a lovely day x

Jazzmine-Sorry about the bfn and nasty af turning up!! Evil witch,hope your ok?? Dont worry to much about the follies,they say it only takes one to do the trick,I have never had more than one,I had my iui 2 days ago with one and I reall hope it works   Good luck for this month!!!

Morning to all the other sleepy heads

kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning Flowerpot  ,

Thats always the case when you go to bed tired and you least expect you will be in the mood,but wahey you are,lets hope dh   does the trick  .

Like you say it is weird with those stabbing pains ,mine act as an alarm for me to start using pee sticks. so I see it as a bonus,obviously not at the time cos they are quite painfull. 

See ya later

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Everyone

Well I have managed to get throught the day so far being 29 isnt as bad as i thought it would be. Maybre it is the thought of lots of pressies and  tonight. No positive with the opk yet but I thought I would follow in everyone elses footsteps and go for every other day. So i let him have a night off last night so god help him tonight  .

Hope evryone is ok and not feeling to      

Have a lovely day. i am going to have my birthday cakes with my work mates. Sod the healthy eating for today

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope you're having a lovely day Sally   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Flowerpot - Well, I'm glad its not ust us who struggled to get in the mood last night! Almost didn't bother then thought we should! DH not a happy   at all! Thanks for the oral suggestion, usually do (sorry tmi!!) but last night couldn't be arsed! But pre-seed helped. He's texted me this am to say his uknowwhat is dead, but he still loves me!! He he he    !! How are you OV pains?

Sally - Happy Birthday babe!   Welcome to the 29 club!! Make the most of your last year as a 20something! I'm counting down to November now, haven't done half the things I wanted to do before I'm 30. Never mind, they'll be more challenging to do ebfore I'm 40!! Yikes! Well done you for not opeing your presnts, I'm liek a kid in a toy shop!! Hope you gets lots of jiggy jiggy tonight, the nice kind, not the "We have to do it" kind!  

Kelly - Hope your ok hun. I'm beginning to think pee sticks don't work for me, maybe I'm one of those PCOS people they don't give a good result for. Ddn't get a +ive last month but know I OV'd. Will keep testing any.

Jazzmine - Wishing you lots of luck   hun.

Quite blur today! Headachey and so full. Diet I started this am has gone to pot already - damn my boss for filling the goody cupboard up!(She's about 24 stone!!!) So back to square one again! I'm so crap!!

KBx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at Kerry's DH having a "dead you know what" !!!        

glad we did it though last night, would have been bad if we had missed the best time eh!  

ov pains gone now, very prominent last night.  got low back ache right above my bum and it hurts if i sit in certain positions.  get this quite a lot though, had it a few days starting to irritate me now but usually passes. it must be connected to ovu i reckon.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just hope his u kno what it back in working order tomorrow!!  

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry!!  me and you can have a rest tonight hee hee!!

I am quite intrigued as to what on earth you have been doing to him to make it die ha ha!!  he's a lucky man


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I reckon she sucked the life out of it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!!! JUST SPLURTED MY DRINK ALL OVER THE DESK LAUGHING!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly Dallard!!!  You naughty lady!!    

Couldn't possibly reveal my secrets....  I'm a little  !!

KB
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

oh my god     my tummy aches from so much laughing!!!!

Dont use my full name-its like your telling me off  oh you were


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone in work is looking at me like I'm mad HA HA!!!!!!  oh stop pllleeassseeee


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

At least I didn't middle-name you! I do that to DH and the dog when they are naughty!!     

FLower - Have visions of you spitting your drink every where!

Can't stop giggling!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Now I am laughing even more    you telling us your dog has a middle name


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way!

Happy chatting

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=post;board=34.0


----------

